# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  نرم افزار Java(TM) 2 SDK

## sinas1386

اگر دوستان نرم افزار *Java*(*TM*) *2 SDK  یا یک لینکی برای دانلود این نرم افزار دارند .*
*کمک کنند . تشکر از لطف دوستان*

----------


## noorsoft

حجم  اون خیلی زیاده بهترین راه خرید سی دی ه

----------

